# MOVED: Nikon DSLR's pass bbc broadcast test



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2012)

This topic has been moved to Third Party Manufacturers.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9942.0


----------

